# hylafax mit suse 8.1



## stephsto (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mit einer ISDN Karte die in meinem Server installiert ist Faxe von jedem Client versenden können. Ich habe schon einmal HylaFax ins Auge gefasst. Leider bekomm ich das nicht installiert. Hab Probleme mit irgendsoeinem libtiff Programm oder so. Kann mir jemand eine HowTo empfehlen oder ein Programm mit dem ich das machen kann was ich will und was ich auch einfach installiert bekomme. Mir reicht es auch nur Faxe zu senden. Empfangen will ich gar nicht!

Danke schon mal im voraus
stephsto


----------



## imweasel (9. Februar 2005)

Hi,

wenn du Probleme mit _...irgendsoeinem libtiff Programm oder so..._ hast, solltest du u.U. auch erwähnen sollen welche Probleme du genau hast, sonst kann dir hier niemand dabei helfen.

Was hast du gegen das Tutorial von hylafax.org/howto?


----------



## Rewilon (24. März 2005)

Ich kann das Tutorial auf Hylafax.org auch nicht leiden.
Es ist unvollständig und für Anfänger nur sehr schwer zu verstehen.
Von Linuxfreaks für Linuxfreaks eben... 

Versuch es mal HIER .
Da wird dir richtig geholfen, auch ohne Vorwissen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. März 2005)

Moeglicherweise fehlt auf Deinem System die libtiff, und deshalb wird Hylafax nicht installier/kompiliert.


----------



## Rewilon (24. März 2005)

Achso...hatte ich vergessen.

Wenn du derartigen Problemen aus dem Weg gehen willst, achte darauf, dass folgende RPM-Pakete installiert sind:


capi4hylafax -> Für ISDN-Karten unter Hylafax unentbehrlich
ghostscript(-library)
metamail -> Für den Emailversand der Faxe wichtig
sharutils -> Wird von Metamail benötigt
libtiff -> Wird zur Umwandlung/Erzeugung der Faxe im Tiff-Format gebraucht (wichtig!)

Fehlende RPM-Pakete findest du HIER (SuSE-FTP) oder HIER (RPM-Mirror) .


----------

